# Alabama Point



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Hit up alabama point tonight after work. Got there about 6pm. Stopped and got some live shrimp, brought a mullet out of my freezer. Put mullet head on my big rod...tried some live shrimp on a bottom rig.
Tide was headed out, and the current was brutal.
Me and one other guy there shooting the bull, not even a nibble.
There was a family from I think Indiana fishing close to the bridge, After about an hour, I started reeling in, packing it up. I guess the son of the family, pulls up a nice 30" red. Off some janky walmart surf pompano rig. Using frozen shrimp.
All I could say to myself was, the yankees showed me up, time to go, lol
Good for them, lame for me. At least the weather was great for fishing, good temps, light breeze. Good to be back in normal weather.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the report. I haven't been out there since last year - Is the seawall still fenced off from fishing?


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

ya, I usually his the nw side of bridge, next to the marine po-po station.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Still fenced off- word is the group who put "The Gulf" restaurant (same guys who developed the new Hang Out) is suppose to be working with the state to rebuild the wall because they want to design a larger scale project on- or adjacent to that restaurant. Just what I heard. In any case, I believe the state is waiting on available funding to complete the wall project.
Again- that's just what I have heard, and you know how grapevine news goes...


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I hope somebody that has control over funding the repair of that seawall (and I pray it isn't the same knucklehead that had the drunk brainfart to fence it off instead of fix it in the first place) will get busy with it because they cut off their nose to spite their face on that deal. Not only was that one of the premier fishing spots within a hundred miles of here, they've lost so much money from the tourism I can't believe they don't understand it. The coast is what really supports the rest of the state and that seawall is one of the major gems. 

I'd even be willing to go activist on it. Seriously. What would we do if they put a fence blocking off Pbeach pier JUST because they didn't feel like maintaining it? 

Please chime in here - if enough of us are concerned enough about our dwindling fishing holes (anybody remember what it was like around here in the 70's before the condomonsters took our beach away?) we could do something about this. 

Yea - I'm ready to break out the blue paint and go all William Wallace on their asses. Get a little help?

If enough of us got on this we could do something about it.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, not trying to defend the state or anyone else here, but they had been patching on that thing for years- it had been taking a beating since Katrina. It finally got to the point where it was considered a hazard to the tourists and fishermen using it. I don't know why they haven't started work on it yet. Like I said, I can only guess they are waiting on funding. Maybe someone on the forum has a connection and can find out when the work is suppose to commence? I'm sure the developers of The Gulf are ready for it too.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

It has been fenced off for too long! Time for them to repair it. What happened to all the BP money!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

bp money went to the usual suspects.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

orbiting headquarters said:


> bp money went to the usual suspects.


If I remember correctly bp was doing quite a bit of dredging and deploying off the seawall and around the channel and were using it as a staging area. I think bp has pretty much slicked their way out of the gulf situation so it's probably a moot point.

I've been told - so this is only heresay - that it will cost 2.2 million to repair it. In 2014 are you kidding me? That's chump change to alot of people these days and just from a simple business perspective if nothing else - from the Florabama line to west beach in Gulf shores is one long integrated tourist destination and Perdido Pass is a big cog in that wheel. It just baffles me why the state people can't see it's in their best interests, even if only business wise, to fix that seawall. Seems to me kind of like letting a bridge collapse from neglect and not wanting to spend your beer money on it to fix it - even though it'll get you alot more beer money if you do fix it.

Don't mean to sound derisive but I grew up fishing that seawall and the current condition of it just chaps my behind.

And I've had several beers.



Idunno


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

orbiting headquarters said:


> Hit up alabama point tonight after work. Got there about 6pm. Stopped and got some live shrimp, brought a mullet out of my freezer. Put mullet head on my big rod...tried some live shrimp on a bottom rig.
> Tide was headed out, and the current was brutal.
> Me and one other guy there shooting the bull, not even a nibble.
> There was a family from I think Indiana fishing close to the bridge, After about an hour, I started reeling in, packing it up. I guess the son of the family, pulls up a nice 30" red. Off some janky walmart surf pompano rig. Using frozen shrimp.
> ...


Were you fishing along the wall or on the jetty?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Sharknut said:


> If I remember correctly bp was doing quite a bit of dredging and deploying off the seawall and around the channel and were using it as a staging area. I think bp has pretty much slicked their way out of the gulf situation so it's probably a moot point.
> 
> I've been told - so this is only heresay - that it will cost 2.2 million to repair it. In 2014 are you kidding me? That's chump change to alot of people these days and just from a simple business perspective if nothing else - from the Florabama line to west beach in Gulf shores is one long integrated tourist destination and Perdido Pass is a big cog in that wheel. It just baffles me why the state people can't see it's in their best interests, even if only business wise, to fix that seawall. Seems to me kind of like letting a bridge collapse from neglect and not wanting to spend your beer money on it to fix it - even though it'll get you alot more beer money if you do fix it.
> 
> ...


http://blog.al.com/live/2012/09/the_gulf_commercial_project_to.html

If you think you'll ever be able to fish there again, you're crazy (rhetorical, not you as in you) When its repaired, its going to be "gifted" to commercial development.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> http://blog.al.com/live/2012/09/the_gulf_commercial_project_to.html
> 
> If you think you'll ever be able to fish there again, you're crazy (rhetorical, not you as in you) When its repaired, its going to be "gifted" to commercial development.



Another one bites the dust. Ah well...there's always that fifty foot strip of Intercoastal Waterway between those two houses on Innerarity Rd where the empty lot is.

On the other hand after going back and reading the comments to that article - the locals aren't any happier than I am about it apparently so maybe they'll get uncomfortable enough to kick stuff into gear. One can only hope.

Just noticed the articles a year and a half old. Hmmmm...


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

(anybody remember what it was like around here in the 70's before the condomonsters took our beach ). "

Sure do -grew up staying at the round house across the street
From the beach hotel in gulf shores. The beach went on for miles


----------

